# Something with Waldos Muscadine



## scotty (Oct 14, 2008)

It was Rockys birthday today. 


Since Waldos muscadine is so superior to our local muscadine winery, whatcould possiblygo better with our filet, baked potatoe and string bean salad









Rocky made her own cake








Butter pecan is her favourite





*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## grapeman (Oct 14, 2008)

Happy Birthday Miss Rocky. That cake and ice cream look good enough to eat! Have another glass of Waldo's wine.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 14, 2008)

Happy Birthday and many Happy Returns.....





food looks great......Nice china!!!!


----------



## Waldo (Oct 14, 2008)

Woo Hooooooooo, im a slobbering !!!!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 14, 2008)

Now thats a meal fit for a Queen! So how did the wine go down?


----------



## scotty (Nov 4, 2008)

wade said:


> Now thats a meal fit for a Queen! So how did the wine go down?



Its amazing how well wine that is made by more experienced folks can taste so superior to others.

I'm comparing it to the local muscadine wine made by a winery that makes and sells only muscadine wine.
$15 a bottle and up


----------

